# eye exams in Guadalajara



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in Guadalajara and need to find a English speaking doctor who will preform an eye exam and I can get some glasses. Anyone out there know of a doctor in central Guadalajara? Surfrider


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Dr. Guillermo Avalos
Instituto Oftalomologo Avalos, 333-641-0981
Offices are on Terranova, about six blocks north of Av. Mexico.
Call for an appointment.
He's 'el maestro'.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

R.V. you always come though. Thanks, your the best. I will look him up tomorrow. By the way I got a house in San Antonio and I am so ready to move in and quite the suitcase living. We move in on the 14. I have been helped so my with all of my worries and needs by this forum. One special person contacted me with lots of information about houses and rentals. But it was not just one, lots of you helped I want to thank all of you for your efforts. surfrider.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Glad to help. Dr. Avalos and his retinologist have saved my sight, after a collapsed retina. I've had one cataract surgery with him and may have the one good eye done soon.
You'll be seen by at least two doctors, who will compare notes. It is a very good approach. Dr. Avalos does speak English. Some of the other staff have limited English.
Enjoy your move and your new home.


----------

